# Online Games lagen



## lohokla (18. August 2003)

Zocke in letzter Zeit oft ein japanisches Online-Game (Server stehen wahrscheinlich in Japan) und da es lagt wie Sau stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

- Erstmal gaaanz dumm gefragt wie enstehen lags? Sinds vielleicht Fehler im Kabel?
- Stimmt es, dass die die große Entfernung (Japan) zum Server für die schlechte Übertragung verantworlich ist
- Nachdem ich mal den Server angepingte, stellte ich fest, dass ich durchschnittlich fast 1s Verzögerung hab. Kann ich den Wert gibt es eine Möglichkeit akzeptableren Wert zu bekommen und wenn wie?


----------



## blubber (18. August 2003)

Also ich kenn mich mit der Materie zwar nich sooo gut aus, aber wenn der Server in Japan steht, und du beim Anpingen 1s Verzögerung hast, dann vergiss es. Wieso zockst nicht auf Servern in Europa, gibt doch genug 

bye


----------



## lohokla (19. August 2003)

nee gibt vernünftiges Bomberman im Internet nur auf japanisch - mit japanischen Servern.


----------

